# Game bags



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I finally wore out the custom-made muslin elk bags Mrs Goob made about 20 years ago.

So this year we tried the roll-up type of elk quarter bags. They are really great; easy to use, roomy, made from a durable fabric, and very bug proof. We only had one small hole - an abrasion hole on a sharp bone, my bad.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

And made in the USA!:usa2:


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I had to read your post twice Goob. I almost asked what a Muslim game bag was? **** news has got me brainwashed.------SS


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

We used those game bags butchering our beef cows and they worked very nicely keeping the flies off of them and they sufficiently covered the quarters of beef. I just pulled one out of the dryer and it is like new...


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I usually use old pillow cases. Honest, they're great. I rinse the blood out and throw them in the washer. I have some nice floral prints and a couple purple and pink striped ones too.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> I had to read your post twice Goob. I almost asked what a Muslim game bag was? **** news has got me brainwashed.------SS


Yeah, me too. I spelled it wrong, spelled it "muslim", when I first typed it.

.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Knowing Goob, he probably has a recipe/method for making gamebags out of llama intestines or kangaroo scrotum. :mrgreen: 

(I've given you a lot of crap lately Goob. I hope I'm not getting on that last nerve).


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Those are very nice game bags, what's the cost? I went to Smith and Edwards, surplus department and picked up Army surplus bed covers for $8 each, they will hold almost an entire hanging elk (who hangs a whole elk?), anyway, like Longbow's, mine are washable and very strong. I can also fit two of my size bucks in one bag too.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Bears Butt said:


> Those are very nice game bags, what's the cost? I went to Smith and Edwards, surplus department and picked up Army surplus bed covers for $8 each, they will hold almost an entire hanging elk (who hangs a whole elk?), anyway, like Longbow's, mine are washable and very strong. I can also fit two of my size bucks in one bag too.


Best deal out there I've found is this, they are quick to ship and great to work with:

http://www.santanaoutdoors.com/alas...oken=de530b69b434bd2c680e953de7850acd07de9e76

These are the ones we buy. I get the 7 pack and use them for all kinds of things (the smaller ones are perfect for deer quarters, or misc meat for an elk like loin, heart etc). And they do clean up really nice after a wash.

-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Game bags that double as a burka during the off season. Potential money maker?-----SS


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Jan 11, 2013)

I bought the hunter specialties from Walmart and they are awesome. They have some very thin ones and then they have some more durable ones. They were $10 for 4 and I've washed and reused them several times. They aren't elastic, but they work for what I need them for.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Update:

Fly eggs will go through the material of the Alaska Game Bags.

.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

i like using burlap bags from ifa, etc typically used when shearing sheep to put wool in. inexpensive, durable, big. fly eggs will likely go thru them as well.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Mrs Goob made me a 6-bag set of elk bags out of some good quality muslin; 4 for quarters, 1 for the neck, and a storage bag that doubled as a bag for the heart and liver. The bags had drawstring closures.

I took them into the sewing shop to be mended and they lost them.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Goob, do you remember the dimensions of the muslin game bags? I normally don't frequent fabric/craft websites, but I was able to find the following:

http://www.joann.com/sew-essentials-unbleachd-muslin-36in/7791601.html#start=1

Seems pretty cheap per yard.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

*game bags*

I would take a serious look at the Caribou Game gear bags. They have had them on camofire and are the best I have used to date and are reusable over and over!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

ut1031 said:


> I would take a serious look at the Caribou Game gear bags. They have had them on camofire and are the best I have used to date and are reusable over and over!


They had a booth at one of the local sportsman's shows in SLC and I almost pulled the trigger. Look to be nice...just didn't want to spend the $$ they wanted. Have to keep watch on camofire...


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

When I made mine up out of muslin I made up 8 bags that were 3'x4' and put a draw string in the top of them. I also made up a couple full length ones for deer. One of the full length ones I left both ends open, that way if you hang your deer by the hocks in camp you can slide the bag over them and leave the head out of the bag. The other one I enclosed the one end. They work great and I have never noticed any fly eggs on any of the meat, but then anything is possible when it comes to flies. 

I've been using these bags for over 20 years now. When they get blood on them I just place them into a bucket of water and Biz detergent for a couple of days before washing them. They come out nice and clean that way. I do sew up any new holes that may of show up before I store them away for the next year.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

CPAjeff said:


> Goob, do you remember the dimensions of the muslin game bags? I normally don't frequent fabric/craft websites, but I was able to find the following:
> 
> http://www.joann.com/sew-essentials-unbleachd-muslin-36in/7791601.html#start=1
> 
> Seems pretty cheap per yard.


thanks for the link

I think they were around 50"x30" finished; can't remember.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> When I made mine up out of muslin I made up 8 bags that were 3'x4' and put a draw string in the top of them. I also made up a couple full length ones for deer. One of the full length ones I left both ends open, that way if you hang your deer by the hocks in camp you can slide the bag over them and leave the head out of the bag. The other one I enclosed the one end. They work great and I have never noticed any fly eggs on any of the meat, but then anything is possible when it comes to flies.
> 
> I've been using these bags for over 20 years now. When they get blood on them I just place them into a bucket of water and Biz detergent for a couple of days before washing them. They come out nice and clean that way. I do sew up any new holes that may of show up before I store them away for the next year.


Yeah, muslin is fly proof but still breathes well.

If it was hot I would pull the drawstring tight on the bag and then tie the top of the bag off with a piece of cord.

.


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

I've used a tight weave canvas bag that we use to use for my old job. The have worked and held up great. We haven't put a hole in one yet. I did pick up a set of the caribou game bags that I found for more than half off in a clearance section. I've use them for the last two years. The are nice, light weight and less bulky then the canvas bags.


----------

